# Photo taking challenged



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

See, if Gini were here, she'd have about a bazillion photos of The Mobsters that could ALL win a contest... ME, I had to put 'em back in the puppy yard just to get these crummy shots. I did what everyone says - take a hundred shots and you might get five or ten good ones. _I _took a MILLION shots, got nine hundred and ninety nine thousand, nine hundred and ninety eight shots of out of focus yellow hair streaking right up against the lens, all for TWO truly mediocre pics. :doh:

But, Tommy and Wally have people axing for pics. Far be it from me to not at least TRY to oblige...


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

That last one is priceless! Worth the other 999,999,999. or whatever!
Thanks Laura! We love Tommy and Wally boys!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

That second shot is adorable. The mobsters look like a party waiting to happen !!!!!! Such cuties !


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Great Pic's! You have two nice looking boys there...I will enjoy watching them grow up! I smell puppy breath!


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

Aww, so cute! I think that 1st picture is adorable!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I love the pictures, those two are adorable.

You're pictures are great, way better then the ones I took the other night not one was good...LOL


----------



## shannon (Jun 6, 2006)

Pretty Babies!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

They are fine looking puppers.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

They look as if they're saying "Let us out of here!"


----------



## 3459 (Dec 27, 2007)

Look out, Mrs. Dogfather! The Mobsters want out! Can't you just see the wheels turning behind those cute little faces plotting their next adventure? 

Jeepers, they are so darn adorable! :smooch:


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I love the last picture..... they are so cute.... So Laura are you keeping them????????


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

What cute pups Laura! As cute as the second one is....I love the first one. I'd like to see the same pup next to that fountain in about a year! LOL


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

Awwww,they are so cute!!!!


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

awwww, that last pic is too darn adorable!!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I think you did a fine job. Of course you had some really really cute models to work with. :


----------



## cyman1964uk (Jan 6, 2008)

Now I want another ickle-puppy! What lovely coats!


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

I love the last one!! Your lil mobsters look cute lil teddy bears


----------



## Memphis & Holly's Mom (Feb 16, 2008)

How truly adorable!!! I think the pics are great!!! I love the last pic!!! Enjoy your boys!!!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I'm a glutton for punishment. I am determined to try again. The Mobster's had baths this morning and look like they exploded they are so fluffy!
They've had a big day so far, and are now impersonating floor. When they rejoin the living I'll try again. 

*thank heavens for digital... the few pics I've gotten of them so far would have cost around $714.27 had it been film and developing! :bowl:


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Can't wait!!!! Little fluff bombs!


I LOVE digital! My computer is loaded with pics of my grandsons as well as well as my boys!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

I don't care how many it took to get that last one - it's priceless.


----------



## Gold Elyse (Jan 6, 2008)

I LOVE the last picture, but there both great pictures! Cute pups!!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Pointgold said:


> *thank heavens for digital... the few pics I've gotten of them so far would have cost around $714.27 had it been film and developing! :bowl:


They are adorable, and that second picture is Great! I was going to make the same comment about digital cameras-aren't they a lifesaver!


----------



## molmotta (May 22, 2005)

Thank god for digital!! hahaha...!!! Extremely cute puppers!


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Oh dear lord... that second one is priceless! They are absolutely beautiful pups. I want to nuzzle all that fluff and I can almost smell the puppy breath! :

I can relate to the photo-taking problems, though. That's why I hardly ever post recent photos of my guys -- I don't have any decent ones! I've tried everything and I still can't get decent shots.


----------



## Tuckman (Feb 26, 2007)

Great shots....hope you don't mind...I change the pic a bit
Mike


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Tuckman said:


> Great shots....hope you don't mind...I change the pic a bit
> Mike


 
I don't mind at all! That's much better. I am just starting to play with my photo editor. I'm hoping that it can fake things out enough to make my mediocre pics look half way decent!


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

What sweet puppies.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

I'd say completely worth the time and effort lol!!!


----------



## Penny'smom (Mar 3, 2007)

I'd say you got ONE mediocre shot and ONE ABSOLUTELY PRICELESS AND PRECIOUS SHOT.

Don't let your guard down, you might be missing a pup......:wavey:


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

At least you have some pics. I can't even get mine to download. It keeps saying my USP Port has a power surge. I thought those were great


----------



## historicprim (Nov 24, 2007)

gemme a ticket for an airplane!!!! Sweet, beautiful pups!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Penny'smom said:


> I'd say you got ONE mediocre shot and ONE ABSOLUTELY PRICELESS AND PRECIOUS SHOT.
> 
> Don't let your guard down, you might be missing a pup......:wavey:


Math has never been my forte', but I CAN count to two... and if, after a recount, I still only have one, you might be swimmin' wit da fishes...


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Thor0918 said:


> At least you have some pics. I can't even get mine to download. It keeps saying my USP Port has a power surge. I thought those were great


Thank you! If I got a message saying that my USP Port has a power surge I'd prolly be found under my desk babbling and drooling, because I'd have NO idea what the heck it meant and it would drive me CRAZY! (and that would be a short trip.) :bowl:


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Two good lookin fellers ya got there!


----------



## Pure Gold (Feb 27, 2007)

Oh Lordy..they are adorable - good-looking - absolutely lovely, downright gorgeous puppies 
(I'll bet well-behaved,too:crossfing) ...sigh..now I have puppy fever...:


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Pure Gold said:


> Oh Lordy..they are adorable - good-looking - absolutely lovely, downright gorgeous puppies
> (I'll bet well-behaved,too:crossfing) ...sigh..now I have puppy fever...:


They are good, but I think it's an Eddie Haskell kind of good. You know -they ARE known Mobsters, so have to stay on the down low. Don't wanna call any attention to themselves...


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

Awww they are precious. The 2nd pic is definitely priceless.


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

cute little guys!!! loved the pics!!

Debbie & mason


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

How did I miss these????? Tommy and Wally are gorgeous!


----------

